# What's up with all this Flesh Eating Bacteria ?



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 4, 2019)

When I was young, I remember swimming in all kinds of lakes, streams, creeks, ponds, oceans etc and never once worried about any "Flesh Eating" bacteria.  I've been in some pretty disgusting water off the East Coast as a child.  Stepped on oyters and got nasty cuts in water browner than root beer and sometimes with dead fish not far away.   Never worried about open cuts when going in the water.  Actually, I always thought the salt would clean them.

Now it seems you can't go in the water without some concern for it.

According to this story, 80,000 illnesses and 100 deaths are caused by this bacteria every year.

Do you ever remember worrying about this as a child (if you're over 40)?   Was I just extremely lucky?

Or, is it just that news travels faster today and there are more people?

Or....are bacteria becoming more vicious and deadly?

*Boy infected with flesh-eating bacteria during trip to Maryland beach, mom says*
Boy infected with flesh-eating bacteria during trip to Maryland beach, mom says


----------



## Tehon (Jul 4, 2019)

"Waters are getting warmer and the bacteria love warmer water, so we're all at higher risk," explained CBS News medical contributor Dr. David Agus.

Florida man contracts flesh-eating bacteria without even touching water


----------



## Taz (Jul 4, 2019)

We spew garbage and pollution left and right non-stop. What do you expect? And what he said^^^^^^^.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 4, 2019)

My husband died of flesh eating bacteria and didn't come in contact with water.  It's everywhere.  It's in the air.


----------



## konradv (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> are bacteria becoming more vicious and deadly?


No, antibiotics are becoming less effective due to overuse.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 4, 2019)

Antibiotic resistance is a leader. Shit hole countries have very bad habits of prescribing and selling antibiotics for everything under the sun.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 4, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> My husband died of flesh eating bacteria and didn't come in contact with water.  It's everywhere.  It's in the air.



Sorry to hear that Tipsy.
You were affected more than most.

So it's in the soil, the air....everywhere.   Wow.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 4, 2019)

Tehon said:


> "Waters are getting warmer and the bacteria love warmer water, so we're all at higher risk," explained CBS News medical contributor Dr. David Agus.
> 
> Florida man contracts flesh-eating bacteria without even touching water



I'm not sure the oceans are warming.
There are opposing Scientific viewpoints on this.  And I have done my research.

But that's another topic.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > "Waters are getting warmer and the bacteria love warmer water, so we're all at higher risk," explained CBS News medical contributor Dr. David Agus.
> ...


I figured as much.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 4, 2019)

Taz said:


> We spew garbage and pollution left and right non-stop. What do you expect? And what he said^^^^^^^.



So you would agree it's getting worse with time and that we're going to see an increasing number of infections and deaths?


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 4, 2019)

God is angry with Man. His blessings are being withdrawn


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > My husband died of flesh eating bacteria and didn't come in contact with water.  It's everywhere.  It's in the air.
> ...


He was diagnosed in October and dead by December 10.   Why did he get it and not me?  No one knows.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> When I was young, I remember swimming in all kinds of lakes, streams, creeks, ponds, oceans etc and never once worried about any "Flesh Eating" bacteria.  I've been in some pretty disgusting water off the East Coast as a child.  Stepped on oyters and got nasty cuts in water browner than root beer and sometimes with dead fish not far away.   Never worried about open cuts when going in the water.  Actually, I always thought the salt would clean them.
> 
> Now it seems you can't go in the water without some concern for it.
> 
> ...


I thought this was going to be about Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Taz (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We spew garbage and pollution left and right non-stop. What do you expect? And what he said^^^^^^^.
> ...


Absolutely. Just look at West Nile virus or Zika.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 4, 2019)

100 people per year...out of 360,000,000.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We spew garbage and pollution left and right non-stop. What do you expect? And what he said^^^^^^^.
> ...


No.  Entirely wrong.  We had way more deaths in the past.   Death by infection was very common particularly blood infections.   

The danger today is that disease is antibiotic resistant.  There is no treatment for flesh eating bacteria.  No antibiotic.  Nothing but surgery.  As we know that doesn't work.


----------



## sparky (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 4, 2019)

Trump's fault...or climate change


----------



## Tehon (Jul 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump's fault...or climate change


It's a toss up.......I went with the latter.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 4, 2019)

Tehon said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's fault...or climate change
> ...



Shhhh...I asked you not to annoy me


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump's fault...or climate change


Are the bacteria undocumented?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 4, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's fault...or climate change
> ...



Don't worry Trump is having cages and toilets built


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



These bacteria are only here to do the jobs American bacteria will not do.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 4, 2019)

Antibiotics and antibiotic resistance genes in global lakes: A review and meta-analysis.  - PubMed - NCBI



Remember, they say that they are looking for a kill switch. But they don't have them in the GMO's that are out there now.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 4, 2019)

I make sauerkraut.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 4, 2019)

konradv said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > are bacteria becoming more vicious and deadly?
> ...


I don't think it has to be either or.  Both things are part of the problem.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2019)

Disease, pestilence, etc. 

Laugh if you will, but yeah..end times. And mankind brought it all on him/herself by being pigs and shitting in our own woods.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Disease, pestilence, etc.
> 
> Laugh if you will, but yeah..end times. And mankind brought it all on him/herself by being pigs and shitting in our own woods.


The woods can handle it. The sidewalks, not so much.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 4, 2019)

aw , Mother said , don't swim in the quarry as the stagnant water is dirty and you might get sick .  It only filled up after a rain storm and then the tadpoles and snakes took over .    Swam in that dirty water and all us boys probably pizzed in the water as we were swimming and we never got sick .   This was in the late 50s ,  when me and the Boys were  rocking or burning Honey  BEE Hives back in da woods by the swamp  .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Disease, pestilence, etc.
> 
> Laugh if you will, but yeah..end times. And mankind brought it all on him/herself by being pigs and shitting in our own woods.


----------------------------   if you are serious , just let me say that taking a 'dump' in the woods causes no problems Gracie  .


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 4, 2019)

Damn! I wouldn't want to go through the Ranger Escape and Evasion course at Ft. Benning these days. One third of the course is swamp with water over your head.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 4, 2019)

konradv said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > are bacteria becoming more vicious and deadly?
> ...



Yes. AND the overuse of antibiotics are creating "super bugs" that are more vicious and deadly. Bacteria evolve rapidly, they have adapted to the antibiotics.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We spew garbage and pollution left and right non-stop. What do you expect? And what he said^^^^^^^.
> ...



You do know that is just the opposite of the truth though, don't you?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 4, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


--------------------------------    that's the thing , Doctor would say , hey , the kid has a bad cold and is sick so let him fight  it off and that was that .  Nowaday I have heard stupid parents say ,  I just took the kid in for a shot of antibiotics cause the kids cold is bad .    And the new style young 'doktors' give the shot .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 4, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you would agree it's getting worse with time and that we're going to see an increasing number of infections and deaths?



You do know that is just the opposite of the truth though, don't you?[/QUOTE]

So now you do a 180 and say we're NOT spewing garbage and pollution left and right ???
Which is it ?

Or...I'm not exactly sure what your point there is?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Disease, pestilence, etc.
> ...


The woods are disappearing. There are no woods. Too many people are dumping everywhere. Land, sea, air. So yeah..I'm serious. But...your own mileage may vary.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 4, 2019)

It's not new.  My sister died of it some 13 years ago.  Caused by a cat scratch that, despite having been well washed and coated with anti-biotic ointment immediately after it happened.  She died by slices.  Doctors cut away at her bit by bit and put her on intravenous anti-biotic IVs that killed her kidneys.

Treat even the most minor break in the skin with respect and maybe you won't be a victim.

_(Liberals- please disregard - just so much bullshit from a conservative.)_


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 4, 2019)

I think it's civilization.  The cleaner children are kept the more susceptible to disease they are.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 4, 2019)

I blame the Jews.

What are we talking about?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2019)

Taz said:


> We spew garbage and pollution left and right non-stop. What do you expect? And what he said^^^^^^^.



   Neither have anything to do with flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 4, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> I blame the Jews.
> 
> What are we talking about?


How Trump caused flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2019)

There's such a thing as being too clean.
Me and my fishing and hunting buddy of 25 years have a saying....it's camp clean.
 In other words it's rinsed off till ya cant see any stuck on food particles.
  On occasion we might even use soap.
I've had a grand total of two colds and the flu,or it was possibly just a bad cold, in my 54 years of life.


----------



## Taz (Jul 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We spew garbage and pollution left and right non-stop. What do you expect? And what he said^^^^^^^.
> ...


You’re part of the problem. Now you know.


----------



## Taz (Jul 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> There's such a thing as being too clean.
> Me and my fishing and hunting buddy of 25 years have a saying....it's camp clean.
> In other words it's rinsed off till ya cant see any stuck on food particles.
> On occasion we might even use soap.
> I've had a grand total of two colds and the flu,or it was possibly just a bad cold, in my 54 years of life.


So being a numpty works. Good for you.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> When I was young, I remember swimming in all kinds of lakes, streams, creeks, ponds, oceans etc and never once worried about any "Flesh Eating" bacteria.  I've been in some pretty disgusting water off the East Coast as a child.  Stepped on oyters and got nasty cuts in water browner than root beer and sometimes with dead fish not far away.   Never worried about open cuts when going in the water.  Actually, I always thought the salt would clean them.
> 
> Now it seems you can't go in the water without some concern for it.
> 
> ...


The byproduct of socialism


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  Bullshit.
I live on the Gulf Coast and have fished these waters for over 40 years.
   It's no different now than it was back then.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > There's such a thing as being too clean.
> ...



It's worked for millions of Americans who drank hose water growing up and didnt slather themselves with antibacterial gel constantly.
   You're a complete dumbass if you think not building up your resistance to germs by letting your body fight them doesnt lead to a stronger immune system.
  That would be a scientific fact. But then you dumbfucks think there are more than two genders......


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Hose water???   You aren't supposed to drink from the hose.  Really?  My Dog and I drank from the hose all the time.  No one ever said it was bad.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 5, 2019)

The prospects for algae-based biofuel have dimmed compared with a decade ago. Yet a handful of companies are tweaking algae genomes to create more economically viable strains. Ironically, while the aim is eco-friendly fuels, the effort poses environmental risks should the pumped-up organisms escape, activists allege.
https://cen.acs.org/articles/95/i39/Activists-warn-algae-escape.html


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 5, 2019)

Tehon said:


> "Waters are getting warmer and the bacteria love warmer water, so we're all at higher risk," explained CBS News medical contributor Dr. David Agus.
> 
> Florida man contracts flesh-eating bacteria without even touching water



No one gets into more trouble than Florida Man. 

Florida Woman is definitely a close second though


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> There's such a thing as being too clean.
> Me and my fishing and hunting buddy of 25 years have a saying....it's camp clean.
> In other words it's rinsed off till ya cant see any stuck on food particles.
> On occasion we might even use soap.
> I've had a grand total of two colds and the flu,or it was possibly just a bad cold, in my 54 years of life.



1. This is actually scientific. Some thing the rash of autoimmune diseases is our bodies, from an early age, fighting themselves--we are born with active immune systems that, because our environments are so sterile now, have nothing to fight. So our immune system "turns on itself", basically. 

2. We have a big problem with antibiotics becoming ineffective. Which is a whole nother topic


----------



## pismoe (Jul 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------------------------------------   depends where you are I guess but I kinda agree .   But 'zhitting'  in the woods is no big deal n my opinion .   Unless of course everyone does it .    I see the big problem for the USA being Population growth being encouraged and actually happening with the sole purpose of making MORE Money   Gracie . ---------   USA Population in 1970 Census was About 210 million and in 2010 census population in USA was about 310 million and that's not counting illegal aliens . Anyway , its the USA that's disappearing in my opinion  Gracie .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 5, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So you would agree it's getting worse with time and that we're going to see an increasing number of infections and deaths?
> ...



So now you do a 180 and say we're NOT spewing garbage and pollution left and right ???
Which is it ?

Or...I'm not exactly sure what your point there is?[/QUOTE]

I'm saying that in the USA, every pollution marker there is has declined since the 1960's. The air is cleaner, the water cleaner, less chemicals in the soil, you name it.

The idea that we more polluted is one created by an irresponsible advocacy press that lacks a shred of integrity.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 5, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm saying that in the USA, every pollution marker there is has declined since the 1960's. The air is cleaner, the water cleaner, less chemicals in the soil, you name it.
> The idea that we more polluted is one created by an irresponsible advocacy press that lacks a shred of integrity.



Ah, ok.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  That it could bad came out later.
Supposedly bacteria and other nasties can live in the hoses warm wet environment.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 5, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> The prospects for algae-based biofuel have dimmed compared with a decade ago. Yet a handful of companies are tweaking algae genomes to create more economically viable strains. Ironically, while the aim is eco-friendly fuels, the effort poses environmental risks should the pumped-up organisms escape, activists allege.
> https://cen.acs.org/articles/95/i39/Activists-warn-algae-escape.html


There is naturally occurring oil eating algea.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 5, 2019)

Six beaches have closed down in Dane County, Wisconsin due to algae blooms, though those responsible for informing the media simply say "Cyanobacteria," and do not tell the people what the apparent toxic threat is about, nor even mention possible species causing it. The flesh-eating case in Maryland means that climate warming drives these blooms ( including Vibrio-Streptococcus) as well as fertilizer run-off from farms. Here, Bovines trump humans because bovine run-off cannot be controlled. The same thing is happening around Lake Erie. In Wyoming, bovine run-off was cultivating a very nasty strain of E. coli.

We will therefore, in spirit of Rachel Carson, make more public just what Cyanobacteria and toxin may be threatening swimming beaches, so that those who are playing esoteric, anal-retention games with information will know that it cannot last: the death of California sea lions a few weeks ago immediately reported the chemical toxin of the algae causing the deaths, which was domoic acid. Humans in Wisconsin are being kept in the dark like mushrooms.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Of course it's getting more polluted over time.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


There more than 2 genders, male, female and hermaphrodite. Now you know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  Nope.
We no longer have rivers catching fire and environmental regulations are more strictly enforced.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  Thats not a gender,thats a birth defect.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



 So what part are you ill informed about?


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Must be the stricter enviro rules. Or was that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## badger2 (Jul 5, 2019)

What may be helpful is to know the ratio of cyanos to flesh-eating Vibrios, even in saltwater. In Toledo, Microcystis got political. So, what is the Microcystis level now in Lake Mendota (6 beaches closed), North America's most studied lake? If they don't start coughing up the stats, then we'll make them look like the horse's esoteric rear end.

Jun 2019  Cybersecurity of Freshwater Systems
Perspectives on Harmful Algal Blooms (HABs) and the Cyberbiosecurity of Freshwater Systems.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Increasing concerns related to health are not limited to Microcystis, as many other genera of cyanobacteria (Planktothrix, Alexandrium, Anabaena, Cylindrospermopsis, Euglena, etc.) and associated toxins (anatoxin-a, saxitoxins, cylindrospermopsin, euglenophycin, etc.) have been observed in a range of freshwater systems....EPA released a draft health advisory for recreational exposure of 4 micrograms/L for microcystins and 8 mcg/L for cylindrospermopsin, which are lower than the 20 mcg/L limit recommended by the WHO. The lower levels in the draft advisory will result in more frequent exceedance conditions, and highlight that lower concentrations can be harmful.'


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  When was the last time a river burst into flames?
America has made great strides in cleaning up industry and to say different makes you a moron.
    How about you look to China and India for your whine fest....
Yeah.....those countries that wouldnt have to do shit for decades in the Paris Accord while the US would have to shell out trillions.
     Your mental facilities are subpar.....


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 5, 2019)

Imagine the impact on illegal drug usage if needles pre-infected were handed out free.....even if they were covered in strongly worded cautions!


----------



## Taz (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The US is number one is spewing out pollution.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 6, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Hermaphrodite ? I remember telling this rough lookin chick to go fuck herself and she replied: "Be right back". Musta been ona them, eh ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 6, 2019)

The band-aid companies are going to do real well if this keeps up.


----------



## Deno (Jul 6, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> My husband died of flesh eating bacteria and didn't come in contact with water.  It's everywhere.  It's in the air.




I am so sorry to hear this, I can’t imagine losing my wife.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 6, 2019)

There is no excuse for not monitoring Vibrio ratios in seawater, either. If the ratio is not standardized in some way, it's a guessing game. For fresh water toxins, there seems no documentation on residues that may hold over throughout the


----------



## badger2 (Jul 6, 2019)

winter on rocks, pylons, docks, etc.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 6, 2019)

*"Flesh Eating Bacteria"*

American liberals ?


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

DD is somewhat in line with Putin's take on the cannibalism that destroys from within. These cases are classified as to type, and we heard on one video that Vibrio vulnificus was indicated, which is a type III. 

Necrotizing Fasciitis
Necrotizing fasciitis - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

Here we see that citizen science gets completely castrated for Vibrio in Mississippi, and they do not monitor for it. Click on the link to read their reason why. duh

Mississippi Beach Monitoring Program
https://opcgis.deq.state.ms.us/beaches/moreinfo.html


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

The Mississippian Vibrio stupidity is due to a lack of a standard to define high summer levels. Even an estimate shows the ratio per liter of seawater sampled at various points, temperatures and times during the summer months. We are very sorry that this is a labor-intensive activity. So where's the specific test for V. vulnificus for that sampled liter of seawater?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Very few people who talk all of this are willing to live a reduced life. And there is a difference between pollution and the global warming /cooling /climate change and the next renaming coming soon... scam.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

Texas, Mississippi, Florida. There are apparently 100 U.S. cases a year. Where are the beach signs that warn of potential death?

25 Jul 2018 Man Dies After Contracting Vibrio in South Texas Water
Man dies after contracting vibrio in South Texas water


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2019)

Just as dumb and dangerous as not telling the people what specific cyanobateria or their toxins are now threatening Wisconsin beaches, is the practice of not monitoring for flesh-eating bacteria ratios for saltwater beaches and not posting warning signs (which would tend to discourage tourism). 

3 hrs ago. Man Dies After Being Infected with Flesh-Eating Bacteria
Man dies after being infected with flesh-eating bacteria


----------



## badger2 (Jul 16, 2019)

This is the flesh-eating link to cholera:

Jul 2019  Vibrio cholerae
Microgels Sopping Up Toxins-GM1a-Functionalized Microgels as Scavengers for Cholera Toxin.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Flesh-eating Vibrio vulnificus uses toxin RtxA1 that prevents cytoskeleton reorganization. That is the mechanism that causes cell death and necrosis.

Korera 2019 Vibrio vulnificus RtxA1
Vibrio vulnificus RtxA1 cytotoxin targets filamin A to regulate PAK1- and MAPK-dependent cytoskeleton reorganization and cell death.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2019)

A major toxin produced from cyanobacterial blooms is microcystin, which targets the wnt pathway. Suzanne Eaton worked on the wnt developmental pathway.

China May 2019  Microcystin / Hepatocarcinogenesis / Wnt
Epigenetic inactivation of LHX6 mediated microcystin-LR induced hepatocarcinogenesis via the Wnt/β-catenin and P53 signaling pathways.  - PubMed - NCBI

Consistent water testing should monitor levels of flesh-eating bacteria and cyanobacteria.

26 Jun 2018  Cyano RT Microarray, A Novel Tool to Detect Gene Expression in Cyanobacteria
CYANO RT-Microarray: A Novel Tool to Detect Gene Expression in Cyanobacteria


----------



## whitehall (Jul 17, 2019)

Ever watch the reality show "monsters inside me"? It ain't a pretty show. I happened to see an episode where a guy cut his ankle on a rock while fishing in the Gulf of Mexico somewhere. His ankle became swollen and discolored and his favorite doctor put a cast on it. You can guess what happened. Flesh eating bacteria almost caused him to lose his leg. You have more to fear from bad diagnosis by quack doctors than flesh eating bacteria these days


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 17, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> When I was young, I remember swimming in all kinds of lakes, streams, creeks, ponds, oceans etc and never once worried about any "Flesh Eating" bacteria.  I've been in some pretty disgusting water off the East Coast as a child.  Stepped on oyters and got nasty cuts in water browner than root beer and sometimes with dead fish not far away.   Never worried about open cuts when going in the water.  Actually, I always thought the salt would clean them.
> 
> Now it seems you can't go in the water without some concern for it.
> 
> ...



No, it's simply called '24 hour new cycle'.

I'm sure the same percentage people got such things back in the 1930s.   They just didn't have bored reporters sitting around all day looking for something to rile up the masses with.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2019)

What's unboring are the other other intriguing medical connections to the phenomenon, such as the cancer connections to the cytoskeleton that the flesh-eating bacteria are targeting.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 17, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> When I was young, I remember swimming in all kinds of lakes, streams, creeks, ponds, oceans etc and never once worried about any "Flesh Eating" bacteria.  I've been in some pretty disgusting water off the East Coast as a child.  Stepped on oyters and got nasty cuts in water browner than root beer and sometimes with dead fish not far away.   Never worried about open cuts when going in the water.  Actually, I always thought the salt would clean them.
> 
> Now it seems you can't go in the water without some concern for it.
> 
> ...




Never 
we drank out of hoses ...ate peanut butter by the truckload and did dangerous shit without a helmet or elbow pads ....and no one could call or track you down with a gps tracker on a smart phone


----------



## Dekster (Jul 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



It depends on the hose.  Most of the ones these days have a lot of nasty chemicals in them to keep them from getting brittle and breaking in cold weather.  If your hose water has a funky taste, it is one of them.  If not, you are probably fine.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Be that as it may, I think the issue with this particular infection is where it sets up more than anything else.  It is basically strep throat under your skin.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 18, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Damn! I wouldn't want to go through the Ranger Escape and Evasion course at Ft. Benning these days. One third of the course is swamp with water over your head.


Yeah but anyone dumb enough to sign on to that fascist corporate security outfit deserves whatever they get.
We need more coast guard and badass border coverage(like fighter jets). NOT meatheads overseas showing off with costumes and no access to ammo( good and cheap drugs and hookers are auto-covered).


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2019)

It's easy for some to lip-off and call something "quack" when they themselves are information compromised. An infection "under the skin" by default includes the cytoskeleton, a Vibrio target. Streptococcus is only one of the bacteria, as we can read:

Necrotizing Fasciitis
Necrotizing fasciitis - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2019)

The Wiki article above mentions the deadly Clostridium toxins of Type I infection. The difference between a poison and medicine may only be the amount: botulin toxin from C. botulinum is used to treat Schwartz-Jampel syndrome. Thus, monitoring for flesh-eating bacteria yields insight as to proportions of potentially harmful algae and bacteria at certain locations. There seems to be no standard titer yet set per liter that should cause concern, though the unwary immune-compromised risk fatal contact.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2019)

Another reason for environmental monitoring is to discover more about their genomes, new virulent strains, and strains with medical potential.

Oct 2018  Anti-Cancer Clostridium perfringens Enterotoxin / MCF-7 Breast Cancer
Functionalization of gold-nanoparticles by the Clostridium perfringens enterotoxin C-terminus for tumor cell ablation using the gold nanoparticle-m...  - PubMed - NCBI

Korea 2006  Suicide Cervical Cancer Gene Therapy Using Streptolysin O
Suicide cancer gene therapy using pore-forming toxin, streptolysin O.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2019)

There is no doubt that comprehensive monitoring for flesh-eating bacteria should include toxic algae.

Canada 14 Jul 2019 Dog Dies After Swimming in River Known for Toxic Algae
Dog dies after swimming in river known for toxic algae


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 19, 2019)

Is it possible our immune systems are weaker and this is a cause of this issue?


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2019)

Weak immunity is a proven factor.  "Is there a generalized weakening of Homo sapiens and canine immunity, or a generalized increase in virulence of these organisms?" Monitoring and sampling can answer part of this question via epigenetics and drivers of gene expression.

Jun 2019  Flesh-eating Streptococcus pyogenes RopB / Virulence / pH Quorum Sensing / Protonation of His144
Environmental pH and peptide signaling control virulence of Streptococcus pyogenes via a quorum-sensing pathway.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2019)

The cattle industry is one of the most inefficient on earth. Is the EPA doing a Hindu imitation by placing bovine and phosphate run-offs above humans?


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2019)

In the streptococcal form of FEB, the host actually assists the pathogen, and the environmental search for mutants can be a valid parameter of monitoring:

Streptococci Synergism
Is streptolysin S of group A streptococci a virulence factor?  - PubMed - NCBI
'....ability to synergize with....host-derived proinflammatory agonists....the creation of mutants....'


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 19, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Ever watch the reality show "monsters inside me"? It ain't a pretty show. I happened to see an episode where a guy cut his ankle on a rock while fishing in the Gulf of Mexico somewhere. His ankle became swollen and discolored and his favorite doctor put a cast on it. You can guess what happened. Flesh eating bacteria almost caused him to lose his leg. You have more to fear from bad diagnosis by quack doctors than flesh eating bacteria these days



The first rule of medicine is do no harm.  The second rule is; if you hear hoofbeats think horses not zebras.  Doctors will automatically go for the most common diagnosis.  That will not change until the diagnosis has completely failed and the condition has worsened.  Sadly it may mean death.

Do your homework before you go to the doctor.  Have all your zebras lined up and ready to go.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2019)

This study identifies some mechanisms of virulence, including the loss of genes:

Montana State University / Virulent M1T1 Clone / Acquisition of Prophages
https://www.ncbi.nlm.hih.gov/pubmed/30556051
'....emergence in 1980s....Since 2000, M89 GAS (Group A Streptococcus) with the loss of the genes for the synthesis of hyaluronic acid capsule has also emerged to cause severe invasive infections....invasive genotype emm3 GAS causes a higher mortality rate than other invasive genotypes....natural nonsense mutations of the orphan kinase RocA in emm3 and emm18 GAS also contribute to enhanced virulence.'

Environmental monitoring could focus on natural variants of the emm3 gene and RocA while simultaneously producing a geographical map.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2019)

Pathogenesis of Hypervirulent Group A Streptococcus.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jul 21, 2019)

This report attempts to placate any hysteria:

2 hours ago. USA Today, How to Avoid Flesh-Eating Bacteria
'Flesh-eating' bacteria: Here's how you can avoid contracting necrotizing fasciitis


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 25, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> When I was young, I remember swimming in all kinds of lakes, streams, creeks, ponds, oceans etc and never once worried about any "Flesh Eating" bacteria.  I've been in some pretty disgusting water off the East Coast as a child.  Stepped on oyters and got nasty cuts in water browner than root beer and sometimes with dead fish not far away.   Never worried about open cuts when going in the water.  Actually, I always thought the salt would clean them.
> 
> Now it seems you can't go in the water without some concern for it.
> 
> ...


I think it is warmer water temperatures.

There are vast changes in the worlds oceans due to the warming water. As it warms the colder climate sea life dies off because it cannot move to any colder water.  The warm water sea life moves north seeking cooler water. It's all changing.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 25, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


You don't think it could have been decades and decades of boomer doctors thinking a pill will cure everything? This didn't happen overnight.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> You don't think it could have been decades and decades of boomer doctors thinking a pill will cure everything? This didn't happen overnight.



When you get sick, do voodoo chants for Gaia.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------   don't know , don't care .  Weak antibiotics or pills to cure everything didn't happen to ME .     I'm serious as i say that my age group or maybe only me avoided most everything bad in USA Society as I grew up [i am 70] .   I see guys just 10 years younger than me and they are all messed up in their thinking ability and health  'NYBod .


----------



## Taz (Jul 26, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Quit monkeying around.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 26, 2019)

pismoe said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Well, of course. Things are getting worse for people, not better. As we continue to pollute with the planet with unbridled enthusiasm, people get sicker and sicker. It's not one thing making people so much sicker today.

Folks were not meant to live in filth. Filthy air, filthy water, filthy earth. 

But efforts to clean things up and curb our pollution and destruction are usually met with resistance by your generation. Because it's really just all about YOU.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



------------------------   YEP , its about ME . But 'aoc' and the other foreign thinking 'dems' got all your answers though .     I mean , look at their 'blood'  meaning their parents , grandparents and forebears that built their foreign countries , nations , hell holes  and Zhitholes   'NYBod .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2019)

aw pollution as 'china' the biggest polluter in the world pollutes to  try to bring modernity to 'china' NYBod .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2019)

but i think that its MAY be know nothing millenial parents and maybe their doper type parents that just don't know anything about raising kids .    So , they never had any knowledge or common sense to pass on to their kids   NYBod .


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 26, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ------------------------   YEP , its about ME . But 'aoc' and the other foreign thinking 'dems' got all your answers though .     I mean , look at their 'blood'  meaning their parents , grandparents and forebears that built their foreign countries , nations , hell holes  and Zhitholes   'NYBod .



And we have a shining example of why we are all getting sicker. However, the clock ticks...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ------------------------   YEP , its about ME . But 'aoc' and the other foreign thinking 'dems' got all your answers though .     I mean , look at their 'blood'  meaning their parents , grandparents and forebears that built their foreign countries , nations , hell holes  and Zhitholes   'NYBod .
> ...


---------------------------------------   aw , you'll live, MAYBE   'NYBod .


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 26, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---------------------------------------   aw , you'll live, MAYBE   'NYBod .


Eh, maybe, but not if Trump has his way.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 26, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> I think it is warmer water temperatures.
> 
> There are vast changes in the worlds oceans due to the warming water. As it warms the colder climate sea life dies off because it cannot move to any colder water.  The warm water sea life moves north seeking cooler water. It's all changing.



The only problem with that theory is the Oceans are actually cooling, not warming.....
The Atlantic Is Entering A Cool Phase That Will Change The World’s Weather


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 26, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is warmer water temperatures.
> ...


People pick the science that supports their narrative.

I live on the Pacific and I can see the changes with my own eyes. I can also feel the warmer water. It's been a decade since I've needed a wet suit in the water.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 26, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> People pick the science that supports their narrative.
> I live on the Pacific and I can see the changes with my own eyes. I can also feel the warmer water. It's been a decade since I've needed a wet suit in the water.



True, you can find supporting "evidence" no matter what your position.
But it's also true (according to nearly all accepted science), that cooler (glaciation) periods and non-glaciation periods come and go naturally.

So we really can't say for sure if there's any such thing as "Global warming" except naturally.

That said, I guess you could be correct....the Oceans could be warmer right now, but it could be naturally.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2019)

and another thing about SICKNESS .   Yeah modern medical and science does what it can to prolong disease or to cure people But at one time in the recent past people just simply died due to old age or disease .     Now they get another 10 - 20 years of 'zhitty and sickly so called Life' and figure  that thats advancement and good advancement .  Nowadays people think that they are going to live forever and though they might live forever in the future i don't think that that thinking works Today NYBod .


----------



## badger2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Supporting evidence is that increased temperatures are affecting heat-shock in the genomes of toxic algae, and this would likely coincide in flesh-eating bacteria.

23 Jul 2019  Citrus County, Florida
abactionnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Flesh-Eating Micro Organism Presumably Traveled by Design of Man's Needle Puncture, Citrus County, Florida
Flesh-eating micro organism presumably traveled by design of man's needle puncture, nearly killing him - ABC Movement Recordsdata - About Trends News


----------



## badger2 (Jul 27, 2019)

(2015) Streptococcus Heat Shock Proteins / Necrotizing Fasciitis
Stress responses in Streptococcus species and their effects on the host.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------

